# Bob Sikes



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

Just wonderin if anybody has been doin much of anything at sikes. If so, what have you been catchin, which side of the bridge, and what has been used for bait? I was also wonderin what sort of artificials people have been using for the flounder out there? Hope to get a few responses on this one! Thanks!


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

went about 630 ish. stayed till almost 8. tide was coming in fairly strong. hard to keep the jigs on the bottom. no strikes. lots of baitfish action. one guy had his honda eu2000 gen going. man that thing is quiet. gotta get one for the flounder rig. anyway he was catching mullet. 

so all in all no strikes and didnt see anyone on the short end catching enything. walked downt to the point by the pilings. again no strikes but lots of mullet jumping.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I sent ya a PM brother.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Same here. I've been wondering what's been biting around there also. Any advice isappreciated.


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

Small grouper I got 2 of them picking around the pilings but nothing worth keeping, all to small, did catch several lizard fish miwed with the pin fish, Gotta fish it early on fri sat sun like 4 am ish, Hey furher will you gaff my king? lol 

tight line Ant!!!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

bob sikes bridge<UL><LI>all the white trout you could ever want</LI><LI>occasional redfish/black drum</LI><LI>a few flounder</LI><LI>did i leave something out?</LI>[/list]


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

Getbent any time brotha! How has the fishin been on your end?


----------

